# Shooting without frame and egg explosion for fun!



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Guys!

I wanted to show you how I shot instinctively. It is a technique that I use from when I was a kid, I don't remember who taught me or from where I saw that it is something that we always do.

In the "old" times  I was using just a piece of rubber with a knot to make a simple loop, without any pouch, in the video I used normal bands with a clamp because I didn't have a long band. We kids used for ammo pieces of electrical wire, perhaps 2" wire double in the middle like a "U" and to hook at the rubber. They can go very far! I had some problems in school 

Well I don't aim, I just look the target, It is a very fun way to shot and perhaps the most simple.

you can shoot very accurate, you can shot anything you want and I never had a "finger hit" 

I hope you enjoy it because I did!

Take care everybody

Volp


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow!!!!

AWESOME and ORIGINAL video!!!

Very nice way to shoot, almost "bareback"!!

And the egg is always a comical shot!! 

By the way, nice portable catchbox. Can you tell us what is it made from??

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Quercusuber said:


> Wow!!!!
> 
> AWESOME and ORIGINAL video!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Quercusuber always nice to hear something from you!

Yes, i love the eggs! 

Well the catchbox is made from a metal ring I bought at a craft store for making wreaths. I sewed an old pillow case around it. It is light weight and it fits in my backpack. All the ammos fall inside like a sock.

Thanks!

Volp


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Eggselent!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

flippinfool said:


> Eggselent!!


 :rofl: nice!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

flippinfool said:


> Eggselent!!


LOL!!!!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Volp, I would like to think there was a frying pan under that egg.......


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

devils son in law said:


> Volp, I would like to think there was a frying pan under that egg.......


Yes! and bacon on the side!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is a great video  Thanks for sharing your technique


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Can-Opener said:


> That is a great video  Thanks for sharing your technique


Thanks Can-Opener! I am happy that you enjoyed.

Volp


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

I know it is not in the way but the way your index finger curls inwards to support the bands... :blink: I guess a "fork hit" could be less than fun but that was impressive shooting technique. :headbang:


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. I really enjoyed that. Great shooting by the way.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

An Evolving Ape said:


> I know it is not in the way but the way your index finger curls inwards to support the bands... :blink: I guess a "fork hit" could be less than fun but that was impressive shooting technique. :headbang:


Thanks Evolving Ape!!

You have to cut the nails before to shot with this technique :rofl:

No finger hits, I shot big stones, marbles ect......never a problem, the only thing remember to put your "finger forks" 45 degrees

Take care

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

mr. green said:


> Thank you for sharing. I really enjoyed that. Great shooting by the way.


I am happy to hear that!

Volp


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

I shoot similarly quite often actually. only i use a large key ring so i dont accidently lose grip. It is great fun. Good shooting guy.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice shootin Volp!


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice shooting and nice catch box. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Great shooting!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks Guys!

Take care everybody

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Davidka said:


> Nice shooting and nice catch box. Thanks for sharing.


Davidka I saw in your profile picture David and his slinging..........the slinging is one of my others old passions!

Take care Volp


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Volp! You're a shooting machine dude! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Btoon84 said:


> Volp! You're a shooting machine dude! Thanks for sharing


Thanks Btoon84!! a shooting machine but sometimes I have to change oil!

Take care Bud

Volp


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Hey man, your are awesome! I admire the bareshooters! Adding clamp is simply and smart.

How many times can you shoot before you start feel pain in your fingers?

RK


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Reznik Krkovicka said:


> Hey man, your are awesome! I admire the bareshooters! Adding clamp is simply and smart.
> 
> How many times can you shoot before you start feel pain in your fingers?
> 
> RK


Hi Reznik Krkovicha!! Thanks for your words....

I loved the word "bareshooters" 

Well, i can tell you that i shot hundreds of shoots sometimes and I never felt pain. One reason is because you don't stay a lot of time aiming, and if you "flip" a little bit your "fork hand" the bands won't touch almost at all your hand.

Take care

Volp


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Awsome shooting !


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very cool technique :king: i tried something like this once and then i didn't have a thumb nail for almost a year :...: :banghead:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Awsome shooting !


Thanks a lot S.S sLinGeR!!

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

bigron said:


> very cool technique :king: i tried something like this once and then i didn't have a thumb nail for almost a year :...: :banghead:


 :rofl: o no!

but that finger was a sign of your passion for slingshots!!!! :bowdown:

Thanks bigron

Volp


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Volp, that is some cool shooting.

Nice catchbox!

Jim/rs :wave:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

rockslinger said:


> Thanks for sharing Volp, that is some cool shooting.
> 
> Nice catchbox!
> 
> Jim/rs


Thanks rockslinger!!

It is a good way to shot!

Take care

Volp


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Impressive! I could never shoot like that. Awesome.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> Impressive! I could never shoot like that. Awesome.


Yes, you could, I am sure!

Thanks a lot NaturalFork!

Take care

Volp


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks for showing and good video

cheers


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

leon13 said:


> thanks for showing and good video
> 
> cheers


Thanks Leon13!

Take care

Volp


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

great shooting ------you are a braver man than me !!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

fsimpson said:


> great shooting ------you are a braver man than me !!


Thanks Fsimpson!!

Volp


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

Cool.Smallest catty about.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Suffolkslingshots said:


> Cool.Smallest catty about.


Hi Suffolksslingshots!!

Can you explain me "Smallest catty about"? I didn't understand.....sorry, my poor english.

Volp


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this! Great shooting! Must have strong thumb and fingers? Also, does your hand get sore holding that clip?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Man, the fun you're having in your videos is infectious! Nice shooting, Volp; keep em' coming


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Pilgrim said:


> Thanks for sharing this! Great shooting! Must have strong thumb and fingers? Also, does your hand get sore holding that clip?


Hi Piligrim!! Well you can't shot with very hard bands but there is not problem with most of the bands or tubes. It is a fluid motion and for the reason that I don't hold to much the bands like with a slingshot my hand doesn't get sore.

Thanks for your comment!!!

Take care

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Man, the fun you're having in your videos is infectious! Nice shooting, Volp; keep em' coming


Tentacle Toast!!  Let's let this infection spread!! 

Take care

Volp


----------

